
Semantic-UI, the Web's Most Beautiful Front End Just Launched 2.0, It's Amazing - alexbresler
http://www.semantic-ui.com/
======
what-no-tests
I used to use BootStrap, but now I've been using Semantic-UI.

As mostly a backend engineer I appreciate how well-documented, consistent and
easy to use this package is.

I never find myself fighting the layout engine or scratching my head over
confusing (or missing) documentation. The community is great and the
maintainer/developer behind it is fantastic.

Give it a shot!

------
seba_dos1
I've used Semantic UI back in 0.x days on one project and I must say it was
really pleasant experience, especially when compared to Bootstrap. Glad to see
it still going on!

------
pknight
Just started playing this. It's worth noting that nothing lower than IE10 is
supported (due to flexbox and other things I suspect) and it's javascript
dependent. That results in broken stuff for around 2% of traffic depending on
the audience. Also missing are a date picker and range slider, which is a pity
for a UI framework. Still, I'm liking it a lot.

------
TryIO
A very cool UI framework, I like it a lot, I do love the idea of semantic CSS
classes, since all you layout-source-code is much more readable.

The design meets my needs and my taste and after some hard evaluation I
started to work with it for an enterprise project. Great satisfaction.

------
chrisbennet
What's with the all the fake comments (sock puppets)?

vanitas,ariasworks,jevjescha1,larsbo,lucus_hansen,chimes (more have been added
as I write this) all have only made 1 comment and it was on this post.

At least 4 accounts were recently created just to comment on this post.

------
SnowyMtnWeb
Am using Semantic-UI for a Concrete5 theme. I started the project using
Bootstrap, but switched to Semantic-UI as soon as I discovered it. Good
documentation, great community and hard-working and responsive project
developer.

------
lucas_hansen
I use this everyday and it is incredible! It is so much better documented and
engineered than anything else that I have been able to find.

------
ariusworks
A very large step forward

------
jevgescha1
Everyone should use this - the future is after semantic Ui!

------
larsbo
best ui framework with so much beautiful elements, behaviors and smart
variations and solutions!

its like bootstrap in very very cool ;-)

------
chimse
semantic ui 2.0 is awesome. Its consistence and monolithic make website look
good. Thank you so much for author effort

------
vanitas
Fresh and beautiful, I like it.

------
ford-guo
like the multi select very much :)

